# Bumper Boy electronics



## 2CHESSIES (Mar 17, 2011)

I have 2 older Bumper Boy 4- shooters that have always worked well but are in need of new batteries. Instead of just replacing batts. I am considering changing to 
Hawx electronics. Online research is a little murkey. Is either company still in business? Anybody have suggestions?


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Bumper Boy company has been out of business for a few years. You can get new batteries for your receivers. I searched around and found this
http://store.batteriesamerica.com/5N700AACBB6.0volt700mAhrechargeablebatterypackforBUMPERBOY.aspx

Apparently someone saw the need.


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

The above is where I bought mine. I have two twelves,one eight and five fours that I have replaced batteries. All work great.
Sean


----------

